# Could I be pregnant?!



## Gretaoh (Jun 19, 2006)

Okay, I'm the mother of a beautiful 15-month girl, and I'm not ttc, BUT....I've been having some symptoms lately that are suspicious! Firstly, I've been having increased hormonal migraines, dizzy spells, and loose bm, all of which happened with my first pregnancy (sorry if too much info!). Also, I noticed today that my hair is unusually thick and shiny and I ate a huge meal, and then was starving 15 minutes later. It was actually my husband who brought up the pregnancy idea, because he said I "smell" pregnant. I know how weird that sounds, but he says I take on a different scent when I'm pregnant- not good or bad- just different. He says he hasn't smelled it since about a month after our daughter was born. I thought maybe it's just ovulation, but he swears the only time he's smelled it before was when I was pregnant.

I'm still breastfeeding day and night (no longer than 6 hour intervals), so I haven't gotten my period back from the first pregnancy. I've taken two pregnancy tests (EPT) with negative results, the last one today- at about 20 days after last unprotected intercourse. I also took my temp today and yesterday, and it was around 96.8- so not elevated!

Even though we aren't trying to get pregnant, now I'm kind of excited about the possibility! Does it sound like there's still a chance? Sorry so long-winded. Thanks!


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Anything is possible! I just got a faint BFP today! We weren't ttc either, my dd2 is almost 15 mos. and is still nursing like crazy...but I have had my period since 6 weeks pp. ICK!









We even avoided DTD all together 3 days before O and for 2-3 days after!! So either dh's sperm has a really long shelf life or my egg decided to hang out for an extra day or two!!









I dont' have ANY symptoms at ALL! Well except for today I had a couple dizzy spells, but THAT'S IT!! but....not to burst your bubble or anything I think that if it's been at least 20 days since you last DTD unprotected and you are getting negatives then you probably aren't preggo. ...but then again you could be the exception to the rule! My SIL got pregnant with her 3rd without her period....I guess she obviously ovulated before she got her period, so it could happen!









I hope you get the answer you are hoping for!


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

You can certainly get pg before the first PPAF. However, a HPT should totally show up by now, it could be faint but it should show. Here's the math I'm doing: if you ovulated 5 days after DTD and caught that *last* living sperm, you'd be 15dpo today. You could also try another brand of test in case the EPT isn't as sensitive as others. see www.peeonastick.com for comparision of HPT sensitivity. Frankly, though, it just doesn't seem likely.









Our bodies do some crazy stuff as our hormones are returning to normal while we bf. It may just be that you're gearing up to O and resume cycles. 14.5 months is the average LAM for bf the way you do, so it's certainly a possibility.

Good luck!


----------



## BuggyBee (Apr 20, 2007)

Could be...


----------

